# picture download size on LR mobile web



## dvdfan001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Using LR mobile I share the  download link to my friends (http://lightroom.adobe.com)
In the permission options I allowed downloading the pictures.
The viewer has to click on "show activities and information" at the buttom right.
In the section "picture information" you can download "a huge download size"

What does it mean exactly?The downloaded picture is a really small one (2000 x 1400 pixel, 200 kb)

I want to give my friends the possibility to download the original size of my pictures. 
Any chance to tell LR the picture size to be used?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Is that what it says, "a huge download size"? When I hover over the download icon I see "Download Large Jpeg", so strange if your friends are seeing something different.

No matter, the point of your question is still the same. And I'm afraid the answer is that at the moment I think all that the friend/client can download is the full size of the smart preview that has been synced (2048 max pixel width). It would be nice to give them the option of downloading the full size original file, but that would mean all your synced files would have to be uploaded to the Adobe servers at their maximum size, rather then the 2048px Smart Preview that is currently uploaded. Not sure when/if that will change.


----------



## dvdfan001 (Aug 2, 2015)

thanks for your feedback


----------

